# eastern access point to ogden bay



## mbarney13 (Jun 10, 2013)

I went out to an area of Ogden Bay last year with my bro-in-law trying to find ducks. It was after the pheasant hunt or I'd have had a shot at a rooster my lab flushed on the walk out. Anyway, I would like to go back and see if I can't find a rooster or two this week but I can't remember exactly how to get there and my bro-in-law can't go and just knows the way but not the address. Can anyone here give me the address or at least more specific directions...bro-in-laws was a bit vague and I'd rather spend my valuable time hunting and not driving around trying to find it. Thanks.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Where are you located? If this entrance is the one i'm thinking of, then it is actually pretty simple to get to. Take I-15 towards Roy, get off at the 5600 S. exit in roy. Stay on this road due west as long as you can, it should end with you either having to get Right (North), or left (South). Go right, follow the road you are on to the entrance... 

Really pretty simple.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

5600 s takes you to Hooper city. Like oblivion said turn right on 7500 w.


----------

